# How to mix SMB,can anyone help



## edwardbeard (Aug 22, 2010)

Can anyone tell me how to use SMB, I have 3 batches of fingers done and the SMB is on its way. I don't know how to mix it, or what to mix it with or how much.


----------



## philddreamer (Aug 22, 2010)

You don't have to mix it. As a rule of thumb, use 1gm of SMB per 1gm of gold. That's why is so important to know how much gold is expected in the solution. You don't start dissolving your PM's without doing your math, how much material, how much acid how much SMB & so on. Read the posts dear brother so you run into less trouble. :lol: 

Take care!

Phil


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 22, 2010)

Edward,

Do you know the total weight of fingers processed in this solution?


----------



## edwardbeard (Aug 22, 2010)

yes, 5lb.


----------



## edwardbeard (Aug 22, 2010)

In Steve's video he used it in a liquid. My batch looks so good and I'm new so not sure what to do just want it to be a really clean possess


----------



## philddreamer (Aug 22, 2010)

Eduardo, it's OK to do it either way, you can dilute in water or just add powder. I believe most members just add in powder. What really is important is to get rid of oxidizers from the solution. All clorox must be gone, all nitric must be gone. Heating your solution helps in achieving this; adding urea helps getting rid nitric; if you don't, the gold won't drop as it should. 
Also, check solution for gold with stannous test always, before & after the SMB. You must know also how much gold you are expecting. If you expect 25gm of gold, weigh 25gm of SMB, add in increments, stirring all the time until all SMB is dissolved. Step back & let solution sit for 30 min or so, then stannous test. If you get purple, add a bit more SMB, & do this 'til test is neg. Proceed checking for other PM's...


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Aug 22, 2010)

philddreamer said:


> Eduardo, it's OK to do it either way, you can dilute in water or just add powder. I believe most members just add in powder. What really is important is to get rid of oxidizers from the solution. All clorox must be gone, all nitric must be gone. Heating your solution helps in achieving this; adding urea helps getting rid nitric; if you don't, the gold won't drop as it should.
> Also, check solution for gold with stannous test always, before & after the SMB. You must know also how much gold you are expecting. If you expect 25gm of gold, weigh 25gm of SMB, add in increments, stirring all the time until all SMB is dissolved. Step back & let solution sit for 30 min or so, then stannous test. If you get purple, add a bit more SMB, & do this 'til test is neg. Proceed checking for other PM's...



Another trick if you have a concentrated solution: If you are using a glass vessel add some ice cubes and stir till the side of the vessel starts to sweat and then add your SMB in dry form. It will take better and you will have less bubbles escape besause the gas will disperse and stay in the solution better for your reaction.

Steve did I mention I like the hot plate. I am finding so many tricks that thing helps with.


----------



## edwardbeard (Aug 22, 2010)

What is stannous test


----------



## philddreamer (Aug 22, 2010)

Yep, that's what I do with my solution, I just forgot to mentioned it. It drops more of the gold that way, its what I learned here from a post. But when you test neg for gold, get it out of the chill bath & let warm up. The fine gold settles faster. 
It's best though to let settle over nite; go find something else to do. :roll: Easier said than done. :lol:


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 22, 2010)

edwardbeard said:


> What is stannous test



It is just as important as your smb on the way.
Do a search for stannous and make sure you know
how to use it.It is very important.

Jim


----------



## edwardbeard (Aug 22, 2010)

How do I do that test? 
Do you use gold finger, and if so whats the math for how meny Lb. of fingers verses how much gold can come out, need to know so I can figure it out.


----------



## philddreamer (Aug 22, 2010)

Go to Radio Shack & buy some 96% tin / 4% silver solder, or better yet @ a sporting good store buy pure tin sinkers. 
Take about 15ml of HCL, (a.k.a. Muriatic) add about a gram of the tin, dissolve tin by bringing to a gentle boil. Let cool a bit. Take a cotton swab, dip in the tin solution, then touch the very top of your gold solution, watch for the color. If any shade of purple, you got gold. This should get you started.

P.S. Edward, it seems to me you are going a bit too fast, slow down & read the info in the posts. You are starting to process without having an idea of what you're getting into. You could get hurt brother. Be careful!

Phil


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 22, 2010)

edwardbeard said:


> How do I do that test?
> Do you use gold finger, and if so whats the math for how meny Lb. of fingers verses how much gold can come out, need to know so I can figure it out.




The stannous test is one of the most important things to learn.
You should slow down,and read Hoke's book and this forum
before you try any refining.Patience is a good thing to have,
especially when you aren't sure of what you are doing.You
already have your material in solution before you have your
smb,so I can tell you need to slow down and take some notes.

Jim


----------



## edwardbeard (Aug 22, 2010)

Yes I know that I should slow down, but this is all so much fun and I love to work. Thank you all so much and I will save all this info on my computer so I can go over it.


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 22, 2010)

Ed,

Follow the link in my signature line below.

There's a Guided Tour and also a recipe for Stannous Chloride.

Steve


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 22, 2010)

> Can anyone tell me how to use SMB, I have 3 batches of fingers done and the SMB is on its way. I don't know how to mix it, or what to mix it with or how much.



Back to the original question, I would guess it will take about 10 grams of SMB for the 5# of fingers. It could take a little more, or less, however. Keep testing with stannous chloride to see when the gold is out.


----------

